# Informant system set to find gas stations



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out my new cruze and noticed while I was traveling that it will search for the nearest gas station and give me gas prices but it wont tell me diesel prices so I dont find it to be helpful. Is there a way to change the setting to tell me diesel prices instead of gas prices at near by stations? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Truthfully I don't think it's gonna do that unless there is a menu I missed. I also wish they showed premium prices as the 87 price won't give you a solid price gap. Only thing I can say is call the number provided for the stations.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I would talk to your dealer. Mine I could of swore gave diesel prices...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The factory Nav system in my car will find gas stations and give 87 prices, but prices change multiple times a day around here, so it's always outdated. Even the local gas price phone apps are usually behind. Good feature for traveling in unknown territory, like finding motels and eateries, but we don't do much of that, so it's not a big feature.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my new cruze and noticed while I was traveling that it will search for the nearest gas station and give me gas prices but it wont tell me diesel prices so I dont find it to be helpful. Is there a way to change the setting to tell me diesel prices instead of gas prices at near by stations?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



press fuel menu then press fuel type, then select diesel, it will remember this setting.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I got the nav menu one set to show diesel and show by cheapest price not by distance but the info button shows it as diesel by distance so idk what is going on. When I changed the nav menu it changed part of my info button. Dont understand why they dont show up the same. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know what you mean by nav menu. I only see fuel prices icon. I am still new to my cruise so I could be missing something. The only nav i have used is through onstar button or through the onstar phone app.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hit fuel app, once its up hit menu button, its on there. After that you can pick diesel and sort by lowest price, but as a warning the prices are always wrong. If it says 3.85 for me the station will be 3.80 or 3.90 so it kinda sucks. Changes by day lol.....also make sure you have the correct 2014 head unit not a 2013 in your 2014 car too. search the forum on that one.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

msav said:


> I don't know what you mean by nav menu. I only see fuel prices icon. I am still new to my cruise so I could be missing something. The only nav i have used is through onstar button or through the onstar phone app.


On my nav touch screen I can select the fuel app or whatever its called and change setting in that section (fuel type and sort by) but when I hit my info button (actual button) on my radio it now shows diesel but it sorts by closest station not price. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Hit fuel app, once its up hit menu button, its on there. After that you can pick diesel and sort by lowest price, but as a warning the prices are always wrong. If it says 3.85 for me the station will be 3.80 or 3.90 so it kinda sucks. Changes by day lol.....also make sure you have the correct 2014 head unit not a 2013 in your 2014 car too. search the forum on that one.


I figure it will be slightly off but not by much i would assume...I read in my manual that prices wont show up if they are over 24 hrs old. I already went through that setting to change it and that part worked fine but I tried checking it through my info button as usually its easier for me to do that than find it through the touch screen and it now says diesel but sorts by closest station not price. Id much prefer price. Guess I'll just have to deal with it the way it is. Just think the button is easier than using the touch screen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> On my nav touch screen I can select the fuel app or whatever its called and change setting in that section (fuel type and sort by) but when I hit my info button (actual button) on my radio it now shows diesel but it sorts by closest station not price.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



hmm. never hit my info button. I will have to play around with it some more.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So wait, if you get MyLink with nav you can change fuel type.... ?


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> So wait, if you get MyLink with nav you can change fuel type.... ?


Im not real sure if it is based on which radio you have or if it comes from SiriusXM. My book said that my XM subscription was part of my station search. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah you have to activate travel link if trial has expired. There are features that we don see like sports scores and other items. Can't get the list as XM site is completely blocked on this computer.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

CruzeTDI said:


> On my nav touch screen I can select the fuel app or whatever its called and change setting in that section (fuel type and sort by) but when I hit my info button (actual button) on my radio it now shows diesel but it sorts by closest station not price.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ok I hit my info button for the first time. I get a sub menu and one of the items is nearby fuel stations, (is this what your seeing as well?) and of course it is going to be default sorted by distance since it says "Nearby"

I am wondering if some of our systems are a bit different or at different software levels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I tried earlier and I didn't get that option. I'll try again later. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

msav said:


> Ok I hit my info button for the first time. I get a sub menu and one of the items is nearby fuel stations, (is this what your seeing as well?) and of course it is going to be default sorted by distance since it says "Nearby"
> 
> I am wondering if some of our systems are a bit different or at different software levels.


Yes mine is showing the same. I was just hoping that since I could change it on my touch screen nav that it would do the same within my info button. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Gas Buddy app on your smart phone is much better than the fuel app in mylink. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Gas Buddy app on your smart phone is much better than the fuel app in mylink.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I use it to find Shells mostly. The price is never right even when I manually enter it for Wase and premium is not even listed.


----------

